# First professional call; what to expect/what *NOT* to do...



## IamAndy (Oct 13, 2011)

This weekend I'll be working my first professional call. I've not graduated yet. 

I'm a little nervous.

It's a load-out for an Opera and it's at a very reputable venue. I'm a little nervous that I'll forget some important tool or that I'll be tasked with something out of my league...

Basically I want some *advice* from the older professionals as to *what is expected* of a *rookie*? 

Did I mention when I do graduate it'll be with a performance degree, not tech? I guess that's pretty important.

I got referred for this job by a former stage manager and I REALLY don't want to let him down. 

Thanks for any advice.

Andy


----------



## rochem (Oct 13, 2011)

First of all, congrats on the gig! If someone gave you the job, it means they think you're capable of doing the work, so you don't need to stress out too much about it. Also, drop by the New Member's forum to introduce yourself. 

What are you doing - are you an electrician, or a carp, or are you just a general stagehand? For these calls, you're generally hired "from the neck down" - meaning, you're there to provide physical labor, but they don't want you to think too much about what you're doing. Don't take it as an insult if the department heads try to explain simple concepts to you, they're just covering their own posteriors. 

At a minimum, you should have an 8" C-wrench (or 6" wide-jaw) tied off to your belt, and a pair of gloves. A flashlight and a multitool are also good things to have. Beyond that, it kind of depends on what you're doing and how much they're expecting from you. Go through and review your knots, make sure you can tie a bowline and a clove and a few others. 

And once you're there, don't try to impress anyone or show off. If you're asked to do something that you're not totally comfortable doing, just say so! Any crew chief would much rather assign someone else to the task than have you guess and mess it up. Keep your eyes open and observe how everyone else is working, then apply those methods to your own work. 

Be sure to let us know how it goes. Good luck!


----------



## Van (Oct 13, 2011)

Like Michael said this is most likely going to be a 'Box Pushing' job, but you never know. Unfortunatly a lot of guys do think of load out gigts like this as "Neck-Down" I kinda prefer all my guys to have a brain. I like Michaels suggestions C-wrench < no bigger than 8" please> is a must, gloves are good especially if you're not used to working with your hands. Most of all Bring your brain and I don't mean that in the sense that you are going to be programming light cues or will need to memorize the sound patch, pay attention to what the folks around you are doing. Being aware of your surrounding is the first step towards safety. I've not worked in Nashville but most places I've worked the guys a good people don't be afraid to ask questions. Good luck and have fun !


----------



## shiben (Oct 13, 2011)

IamAndy said:


> This weekend I'll be working my first professional call. I've not graduated yet.
> 
> I'm a little nervous.
> 
> ...


 
First off, congratulations on moving onto the dark side of theater. Often we have free coffee and doughnuts. 

As to the gig, its an out. Pretty much the most you will have to do is take things apart, put them in the correct box, and put the boxes into the truck in the correct order (or into a storage room in the correct order, similar but less of a confined space). If you can operate a wrench (ie, loosen nuts and bolts, make it get bigger and/or smaller, and not break things too badly with it) you will probably be in fairly good shape. Knowing how to utilize a screw gun is useful as well, but generally not required. Bring a multi-tool for when you need to cut tie line and e-tape that some a** faced f*** weasel decided needed to be on extra tight and is now impossible to get off in any conventional manner. Prepare to make balls of gaff tape and to throw them at said person (not really, please, or at least hold off until everything is in the truck). Prepare to heft motor cases onto a stack when some idiot forgot to bring a forklift, and get ready to use a lift gate when someone forgets you really want a ramp. Look around and see what people are tending to do and do things sort of like them. Listen to the annoyed dude telling you what to do, as he will become less annoyed if you do and actually do it. Remember how to coil a cable properly. 

Honestly, all that is really expected of a rookie is to not break things, and to push plenty of boxes in a semi-efficient manner, and hopefully they wont consume too much of the coffee. Anything like driving a fork lift or boom lift are going to be left to others, probably ones with a bit more experience (unless you can drive a forklift well, in which case you *might* end up doing that...). Just work hard and dont break things and you wont let your buddy down. FWIW, I have not graduated either and I work professionally all the time, on events ranging from loading out a hotel ballroom to building a wedding in the middle of a train station. I doubt anyone will know/care that you dont have a degree, and my former boss has a BFA in performance and was better at building sets than anyone else I know and makes his living doing that. So thats not really an issue either. Just go, listen, and have fun.


----------



## DuckJordan (Oct 13, 2011)

Have to agree with everyone here I stopped school for an unforseen amount of time and have worked pro gigs about once a week lately. I have been everything from a box pusher (starting out) to a house elec 2 and am doing a show tomorrow morning just keep your head on a swivel complete your tasks and ask ( not badger) for more when completed. If you don't know how to do something ask (I ran into a point where I had to ask how we were tying off our pick points for cables) if you can learn quick and do your tasks efficiently you'll get more calls. 

Be ready to stand all day with few breaks and unexpected issues. Understand right away you may have to rush something to stand around for twenty minutes and you'll be good.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## shatbox (Oct 14, 2011)

I made it a point of being aware of my surroundings, watching my step, and following orders. 

sBox


----------



## erosing (Oct 14, 2011)

What they said is great, I'll only add a little. Though it might not all be relevant to this gig, if you keep going you'll probably run into it.

Don't be the last guy there, ever!
Don't be the second to last either.
Bring your tools and keep what you think you'll use on you.
If you don't know what you're doing, or haven't done it (in a practical sense) before then ask. No one likes to hear about the guy who didn't suit up his fall prevention correctly or who nearly killed someone by using a bad knot or securing equipment incorrectly.
Bring a water bottle, if you're on five it's faster than finding a fountain and you won't get lost. I don't care if you hydrate, I care if you're gone for ten minutes while everyone's working.
Get the vibe of the work from how everyone else is acting (I know you're mother said don't jump off the cool cliff, but...). Some jobs are fast paced and you'll get run over if you don't pay attention. Where as others are more relaxed, and some have too many people that you start to run into each other trying to do the same thing. Get the vibe and follow it.
Don't compromise your safety.
Don't compromise some else's safety.
Don't be afraid to ask for help (grab me an instrument, cable, move me six inches, check the plot, etc) just be polite about it.
Communicate all movement of large objects (and some small). I don't need to know you're moving a gel frame 6 inches, but if you count out the stack and take it FOH, let it be known! I do want to know when there's a rope or cable or pile of stingers coming in, same as a soft good, batten, electric, box or rack. If you aren't sure call it.
If someone calls something, look, process, and acknowledge. But if you aren't paying attention, you'd better not blindly acknowledge it.
Have your name on your tools, or mark them in some way.
If you aren't going to need it, don't bring it in.
If you're in the air, empty your pockets and secure your tools.
If you're using ladders check them to make sure they are locked, if you're on lifts and platforms know what and where the buttons are, if you're on steel or cats obey safety features (don't dangle your unsecured body outside of the railings).
Understand the benefits and dangers of fall prevention apparatuses or don't use them, this isn't a time to "work through" something or follow blindly. Of particular debate lately is the integral safety on lifts and installations of lifelines. If you don't understand what you're doing tell them that you're not doing it, and stick to your beliefs on the subject once you are well informed, someone else can do what you aren't comfortable with.
Make sure you fill out your paper work. If you are doing it on site get there early or stay late, but make sure you have the documents you need.
Don't touch your phone and keep it on silent or vibrate.
Listen.
Be courteous.
Show up sober.
Ask what's next as soon as you finish the current job, don't stand there unless the person in charge of you is busy (stand in his vision, or ask if anyone needs a hand depending on mood of the job and your crew head).
Dress appropriately, if it's nighttime it's going to be colder so wear something warm but not limiting. If it's warm wear something light but covering (personal opinion here, but pants are non-optional in my book, too easy to get cut up in shorts). If it's raining hard don't drag your wet shoes all over the wooden floor, wipe them on the carpet, and bring a poncho. If it's really cold, bring cold weather work gloves and wear good socks, consider more layers depending on if you know what you'll be doing, like unloading steel from a truck.
Bandanas and handkerchiefs to wipe the sweat off are nicer than using your hand, but as long as you don't drip on the plot I don't care.
If you do anything with gel, ask how they want it done, everyone has a different system.
Same thing goes for instrument storage, if it's your first time, ask.
If it's been a while since your last strenuous physical activity, take some time the few days before to at least get somewhat back into it. Sprints around the block for 15 minutes twice a day, calisthenics while you're watching the news, going for a walk, stretch, or anything really that will elevate your heart rate and help prevent you from burning out 3 hours in during a 4 hour call.
Don't be rough on the equipment.
If it isn't your department don't touch it.
Pay attention to your surroundings.
Carry a pencil and a sharpie (notebook optional).
If it involves the plot or paperwork use a pencil.
If you're grabbing a bunch of things, modifying something at the board, or circuiting hanging at specifics, write it down in your notebook (or your arm) so you don't have to traipse back to plot/paperwork because you forgot.
Don't smell like a locker room, and don't smell like Ralph Lauren, smelling like a controlled or illegal substance isn't usually good either.
Wear work clothes, and solid closed toe shoes (preferably electrical hazard and safety toe designated footwear).
Don't wear new work footwear to work, break it in at home so you don't second guess your footing and you don't have that fresh and slippery feel to them.
Women can do anything you can, don't be an ass.
Men can do anything you can, don't be an ass.
Communication with the person next to you is fine, being obnoxiously loud or distracting from your work or others' is not.
If you start doing this to help make a living start bringing a lunch with you don't go out every day.
Being there on time means you are ready to start working, not that you arrived and need 10 minutes to get your gear out, go to the bathroom, and down your coffee.
Pay attention to and respect your elders. There are a lot of old stagehands and a lot of stagehands that have been doing this longer than you've been born. Watch them, pay attention to their methods, ask why on your break, people who love this craft will be willing to help you. They can teach you more about the industry than you think, more importantly a lot of their methods work and they work well.

This topic can go on and on (just like I did), but it can also be summed up pretty simply: be prepared, pay attention, be courteous, be safe.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 14, 2011)

Ears, eyes, and hands open; mouth closed. Independent thought IS NOT encouraged. Do what you're told, and only what you're told, when you are told to do it. If you don't understand an instruction, ask either the boss or a co-worker. But beware the co-worker, as he/she may know less than you. You'll figure it out soon enough.


----------



## Dillon (Oct 15, 2011)

Don't slam any case lids shut. Just a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## Blacksheep0317 (Oct 16, 2011)

All of the above..
-Don't over think things
-Be there early enough to get checked in, with more than a name and wave. Give enough so the steward has a moment to look up, see who you are, and hopefully maybe remember your face. It will help later.
-If you don't know, ask. If you know better than the tech, think again. Chances are it will make sense later. If not, just let them have their own way and bear it (as long as you feel safe)
-For the most part, esp with newbies, the job pairing is slightly random. Leave the personal stuff at the door, shut up, and push the case.
-That's push....not lean....
-Under no circumstances will you freelance. This is as much a safety concern as it is a tech getting annoyed concern. The number of times I have gone there's 1...2...3...4........where the hell did number five go?! Techs ask for a certain number of people for a reason, be it to lift or divide work well.. But one you start disappearing you loose your person who is keeping track of and knows how things are moving around you. DONT GET SQUISHED BY THE RIGGING MOVING simply because you were somewhere you shouldn't be because you wandered away.
-Be back from break when you should, and please dont raid the crew food unless invited. 

just some of my thoughts....


----------



## mstaylor (Oct 16, 2011)

If you are pushing cases onto a truck, especially up a ramp, never do it by yourself unless it is very light. Always make sure there is somewhere to go with the case before you start up the ramp. Never let a case go in the truck or on the floor and just let it roll, too much chance of hurting somebody. Tall cases will flip over if you push high. When pushing set carts or stacks of lighting trusses, ALWAYS,ALWAYS, ALWAYS keep your hands flat on solid parts. Do not put your hands on the joints betweens trusses or wrap your hands inside set carts. I saw a guy take almost thirty stitches in his hand from a pinch injury from two trusses. Most of your early gigs will be as a pusher so these are all pusher warnings. 
If you are disassembling sets, listen very carefully what the carp is saying. Some things have a very specific way they have to come apart. If you are in sound,lights or video depts, don't unplug anything without asking. Always ask how they want cables wrapped, some coil straight unto boxes, some wrap as individuals, others as looms. Some over/under, some straight wraps and some occasionally as figure eights. You will win points if you already know the methods. 
Softgoods require instructions from your lead. Everyone has it's own way and it is important to do it that way. Some fanfold on the floor, others fold and others may just land straight to a hamper. 
As others have said, be at least 15 minutes early. 15 minutes early is on time, call time is late, late is off the call. If you have to fill out paperwork, have all your indentification documents for the I-9 and be there early enough to fill it out. Allow 30 to 45 minutes. Some places have an ugly amount of paperwork, no paperwork means no pay. 
If you have to go to the bathroom or anywhere else, tell your show guy where you are going, don't just leave.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 19, 2012)

NECROPOST

I was out on the web and saw this article, which fits well when you are in the situation of the OP.

Good luck to all who are going out on their first call.


----------



## paulsbutiq (Oct 3, 2012)

- Act like you've been there before. Most guys on a tour don't want to talk to you about how excited you are to be working backstage or what your favorite show was. 
- When it comes to talking, less is more. If you've got a question about what you're doing, ask it. But if you just like talking for the sake of talking, keep it to yourself. If your opinion is asked on a subject, feel free to give it, but don't start talking about your own personal drama or spouting off for no good reason. If you happen to be in someone's office, keep in mind that they are there doing a job and in most cases they don't want you hanging out in their space. 
- Be prepared to hurry up and wait, and for a lot of standing by at times. Just the nature of the business.


----------

